# Guy Fierri recipe name generator.



## hobbitling (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey dudebros! 
Having trouble coming up with a totally rockin, edgy, and yet non threatening recipe name? 
Behold the solution to your problem.
The Guy Fierri recipe name generator
http://eater.com/archives/2014/07/17/guy-fieri-dish-generator.php

Just click the button and it will randomly generate an over the top, totally EXTREEEEEME meal that will make you the life of the party. strap on your helmet, buckle your seatbelt, because we're about to crash land in flavor town!

for example: 
Dave the Donk-Man's Guy-talian pork scooters with ghost pepper onion screamers.
Slippery Sal's Taiwanese goat nuggets with Texarkana potato tippers.
Third circle of hell double-crispy chicken scratchers with Fresno-style yam hammers.


----------



## daveb (Aug 4, 2014)

Like Guy, it can generate a name - but can't cook...


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 4, 2014)

Captain Crank's Guy-talian pork scooters with Kung-Fu style onion screamers.

This is an example of the internet being used for awesome.


----------



## Castalia (Aug 4, 2014)

+1, enjoying this one immensely.


----------



## bear1889 (Aug 4, 2014)

Cedar plank teriyaki chicken chucks with Jack Daniels gorgonzola crunchers.


----------



## mkriggen (Aug 4, 2014)

That is just............._*FABULOUS!*_:thumbsup:

Be guytabulous,
Mikey


----------



## dmccurtis (Aug 4, 2014)

Jesus, it's uncanny. Seeing this makes me think he starts with a name and works backwards.


----------



## hobbitling (Aug 4, 2014)

Reminds me of Patton Oswalt's "Black Angus" routine.

http://youtu.be/kM_xDjhkOU4


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 4, 2014)

My personal favorite

Dave the Donk-Man's smothered goat nuggets with mad dog-style guac balls.

Lovin' it hobbitling


----------



## Adirondack (Aug 4, 2014)

Tipsy thrice-doused clam paws with tempura spinach knots.

So wrong on so many levels, it's gotta be off the hook.


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 4, 2014)

Itchy Pedro's rajun Cajun clam paws with super soggy chimichangas.


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 4, 2014)

Third circle of hell hellzablazing armadillo kickers with Jurassic-style zucchini shots.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 5, 2014)

Doctor Django's Louisiana bastard porterhouse crispers with Yolo broccoli rolls.


----------



## daveb (Aug 5, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> Doctor Django's Louisiana bastard porterhouse crispers with Yolo broccoli rolls.



That needs to be utubed!


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 5, 2014)

Drunken extra-sweet belly bumps with Harlem renaissance lettuce knuckles.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 5, 2014)

Horny creamy cow bacon with mad dog-style pinto pops :bigeek:Steven Seagal's triple X pork scooters with agrodulce creamed walnuts.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 5, 2014)

Now my dogs think I'm nuts...bellylaughing all by myself in the living room. I think Theory wins so far though.


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 5, 2014)

What is scary is that none of these are as bad or funny as owning a restaurant chain called either Tex Wasabi or Johnny Garlick. And those are real. What the **** is wrong with people?


----------



## bear1889 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey at least you don't live in Indy. If you had a chain, you brought it here to test market it. People here love chains if it's not advertised on TV it isn't good...private restaurants suffer terribly in this town. Upside, great microbrewery town.


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 5, 2014)

They are invading here. There aren't really any full size restaurants, but there are smaller ones creeping in, a La Madeline, a fast casual version of a PF Changs, I can't think of what else now. It's sad.


----------



## Customfan (Aug 5, 2014)

This is so awesome! Im sending it to all of my friends! Good call.... Thanks!

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## orangehero (Aug 6, 2014)

Kissing Cousin's Taiwanese Rocky Mountain oysters with loco moco taco tails.


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

This is awesome.

Adjunct Professor Andrew's teriyaki pork honk with super soggy yam hammers.


----------



## Dinsdale (Aug 7, 2014)

Mama Fieri's fancy French-style goat nuggets with twice-baked broccoli rolls.


----------

